# Game 8: San Antonio Spurs @ Philadelphia 76ers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 18th, 2004 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (6-1)* @ *Philadelphia 76ers (4-4) * 

Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 99-81
Last Game: Philadelphia - Loss, 95-103



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































First game of our road trip, and it should be a doosy. Iverson seems to be another player that always gives us problems, so I'm a little worried about him. That's probably why they swept us last year. Bowen probably won't guard him, so he's probably going to be more useless than ever, unless Pop feels like he needs to guard Iguodala. Both teams rely on solid team defense, but both teams are surprisingly scoring more than expected (SA - 98 PPG, Philly 97.5 PPG), so this could be a higher scoring game than normal. The team that limits TO's and hit it's shots will win. I can see us losing this game, but I still don't think Philly has enough offense to beat us.




Prediction: Spurs 95, 76ers 94


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Iverson is a great player, but we´ll win this one!

It will be hard to win, but I believe in the Spurs.

Spurs 94
Sixers 89


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Iverson will get his tonight, but I think the Spurs will win.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

11-0. 

Spurs playing good defense, but the 76ers have just missed some easy shots too. Spurs are playing well as a team.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Is Barry their starting point guard now. Am I missing something?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Phillie offense = :hurl: 

20-6 Spurs after 1


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> Is Barry their starting point guard now. Am I missing something?


No, Parker is. Barry comes off the bench for Ginobili.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is Parker afraid to shoot now? one shot attempt after first half??


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Is Parker afraid to shoot now? one shot attempt after first half??




That's what Coach Popovich does for you. You can tell. Guys are afraid to shoot the ball on our team because they don't want to get benched. 




Our defense started off extremely good, but we toned it down for some reason in the second quarter. Our offense has been putrid. I'm really upset with Pop's substitution patterns, because we had a dead lineup in there for at least half of the second quarter. 



Hopefully Pop can put some fire into our players, because none of them seem to be playing very intense, except for Manu, as always.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Bad news brown. Brent Barry looks a lot like Hedo Turkoglu tonight, missing open three pointers left and right. It may be time to work Duncan in the post, and also let Manu go to work. 

Kyle Korver is a baller.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tony Parker with 0 points on 2 shot attempts!!  

San Antonio has suddenly become a one-two punch team with Duncan and Ginobilli. Everyone else are just role players!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

88-80 Win! Started out great, in the middle it was ugly(what did we have, 17 TO's in the first half?) but we ended strong and TD had a great game. Manu had a good game. Parker played bad again, but he'll come around.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It was a lot closer than it seemed like it was going to be at the begining. Still the Spurs played very well at the end. They just mite got 4-0 on this road trip


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker didn't score at all tonight, and our 6th man played poorly, but we still managed to get a road win against a pretty decent team. Manu only had like 7 or 9 shots, but he got to the line a lot. That I love. 




Unsung hero of the night: Rasho Nesterovic - 16 points and 11 rebounds, 4 assists. Very nice game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio Leaders:



Points:


Tim Duncan - 34
Manu Ginobili - 17
Rasho Nesterovic - 16


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 13
Rasho Nesterovic - 11
Tony Parker - 8


Assists:


Manu Ginobili - 9
Tony Parker - 6
Rasho Nesterovic - 4
Brent Barry - 4


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

They didn't broadcast the game in France.
Here are my ratings based on the statistical analysis.


Duncan : 8 / 10
Thanks Tim. Your points were welcome!!!

Nesterovic : 8 / 10
A good game, his best of the season.

Manu : 8 / 10
Another good game. Gave 9 assists one more time, and Maked big FT at the end of the game.

Udrih : 6 / 10
His shoot was there. Added 1st and 1bk.

Horry : 6 / 10
Get the job done in limited minutes.

Parker : 5 / 10
8rb 6as 3st it's very good, but 0 points... At least he only missed 2 shots and 2FT.
I fear he's starting to lose his confidence in his shoot if he will continue to play for the team.

Barry : 4 / 10
His shooting was off (0-5 3pts, 2/8 shooting), but a correct overall game.

Bowen : 4 / 10
An less than average game from Bruce in the statistical point of vue. But I can't judge his defensive performance without seing the game...

Rose : 4 / 10
We were waiting a better game against his hometown.



Do you guys agree with those ratings?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> They didn't broadcast the game in France.
> Here are my ratings based on the statistical analysis.
> 
> ...



i love these ratings:yes: Keep doing it every game, is very interesting..

Anyway I'd give a 9 to Manu... simply because is Manu no matter how he played


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*MY RATINGS RECAP*

Glad you appreciate the ratings.

Here is my rating recap for this season :


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Your graphs are pretty accurate Mr French bball...

I love what they say:

TD had an ugly game but is still consistent
Manu is the more consitent Spur since the season began
TP is struggling big time


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Duncan is averaging a career low 36 minutes per game, good or bad?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> Duncan is averaging a career low 36 minutes per game, good or bad?


Good of course.... the Spurs don't need him 40 mins to win games... and I guess Pop doesn't want to burn either TD or Manu


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> Duncan is averaging a career low 36 minutes per game, good or bad?




Hey, we're winning ball games so far, so it has to be considered good. By the way, nice observation, because that's something I haven't even noticed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: MY RATINGS RECAP*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Glad you appreciate the ratings.
> 
> Here is my rating recap for this season :






Awesome stuff man. I'll be very interested to see your ratings throughout the year. Keep it up!


----------

